# knives sharpening



## bmw3 (Apr 2, 2004)

i just found a carbonrundum sharpening stone at home ... its been sitting at home for over 10 years and never been used ... i didn't even know we had it until i told my mom our knives is so dull and then she tells me that we had it ... my question is how do i use it? do i need to lub it with water or just leave it dry ... it also has two side with different texture ... with side do i use? sorry for the noob questions but i tried to search but couldn't find anything


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The one we had growing up was always used wet. Fine is for final edge finishing and touch ups, coarse for serious re-sharpening from abuse.

There are better products on the market today in my opinion.

Technique is well covered here: http://www.bladeforums.com/features/faqsharp.shtml

Phil


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Stones have 2 sides, fine and coarse. As phatch said fine is for finishing while coarse is for knives that need a lot of work. To my understanding, you can just use water but honing oil will give you a more slick surface so your knife glides more easily over the surface of the stone and you won't deform your knife (that nice curve to the blade).


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Nope, Headless, a carborundum stone requires either mineral oil or kerosene for sharpening and floating the particles away. NOT WATER, please. Some special Japanese stones, however, do require water.

BMW3:

Do a search on knife sharpening at this forum and you'll find the information that you'll need.


----------



## profits (Oct 18, 2004)

Hello, this is my first replay but I have been reading this forum for a while. 
I have seen a sharpening device that looks like an electric leather strop. It was pretty amazing. The shop clerk held the knife with a pair of "pliers" so that the knife always stayed at the 20 degree angel, and just ran the knife back and forth. It left no marks on the knives what so ever. Has anyone else seen anything like this before?


----------

